# Predict the Record for February - croco WINS!



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mon 02 vs Sacramento *W *
Wed 04 @ Golden State *L * 
Fri 06 vs Golden State *W *
Sun 08 @ Detroit *W *
Mon 09 @ Philadelphia *L* 
Wed 11 @ Cleveland *L *
Tue 17 vs LA Clippers *W *
Wed 18 @ LA Clippers *W *
Fri 20 vs Oklahoma City *W *
Sun 22 vs Boston *L * 
Tue 24 vs Charlotte *W *
Thu 26 @ LA Lakers *L *_(Current highest score [given up] of 132)_
Fri 27 vs Toronto *W 8-5*

I'm gonna do something a little bit different. Instead of picking highest the team will score, choose the highest score that we *give up* for the month as a potential tie breaker. Remember, no specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.


I'll say 8-5 125


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

8-8. High score the Suns give up will be 120.

EDIT: Since Diss decided to be a noob, the Suns record for this month will be 7-6, while the highest score they give up will be 121.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

5-11 with the high score of 122.

EDIT:
This month will be much more positive than the next one.... Therefore, I am swinging for the fences here: 9-4 with a high of 125.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*



IceMan23and3 said:


> 5-11 with the high score of 122.


Lol, way to go with the winning formula >_>


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

9-7

133


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

What a tough *** schedule to start the month - damn. I'll give my predictions later.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

7-9, High score 120


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

I'll go with 8-8 with the highest score we give up at 117..

I'll go with 8-5 with the score being at 118...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

Uh, don't kill me, but I got crossed up on Suns.com schedule and I posted March's lol. Oops. 

I updated it to Feb's. You guys might want to edit your predictions....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*



Dissonance19 said:


> Uh, don't kill me, but I got crossed up on Suns.com schedule and I posted March's lol. Oops.
> 
> I updated it to Feb's. You guys might want to edit your predictions....


:laugh:

I thought something was weird when it said Phoenix plays the Lakers on the 1st of February, but I didn't bother looking into it. It's funny that no other Suns fan noticed this.

Mon 02 vs Sacramento - Win
Wed 04 @ Golden State - Loss
Fri 06 vs Golden State ESPN - Win
Sun 08 @ Detroit ESPN - Win
Mon 09 @ Philadelphia NBATV - Loss
Wed 11 @ Cleveland - Loss
Tue 17 vs LA Clippers - Win
Wed 18 @ LA Clippers - Win
Fri 20 vs Oklahoma City - Win
Sun 22 vs Boston ABC - Loss
Tue 24 vs Charlotte - Win
Thu 26 @ LA Lakers TNT - Loss
Fri 27 vs Toronto - Win

8-5.

Highest score given up: 123 to the Warriors.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

lol. I was looking at yahoosports to see if Suns played SA today or tomorrow and noticed GS 2 times early Feb and was like wtf. But looking at it as March's schedule now, I really don't know how the hell they're gonna make the playoffs. More so than before. 

Oh, and you forgot highest score we give up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*



Dissonance19 said:


> lol. I was looking at yahoosports to see if Suns played SA today or tomorrow and noticed GS 2 times early Feb and was like wtf. But looking at it as March's schedule now, I really don't know how the hell they're gonna make the playoffs. More so than before.
> 
> *Oh, and you forgot highest score we give up.*


Thanks; edited my post.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*



MeirToTheWise said:


> 8-8. High score the Suns give up will be 120.
> 
> EDIT: Since Diss decided to be a noob, the Suns record for this month will be 7-6, while the highest score they give up will be 121.


A noob? lol. I'd probably go worse.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*



Dissonance19 said:


> A noob? lol. I'd probably go worse.


There is nothing worse than being a st00ped n00b.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

8-5

128


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

I've predicted every game correctly, and missed the high score by 1 point (and correctly predicted it would be to the Warriors).

Go Basel?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

Even a broken clock is right two times a day ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*



croco said:


> 8-5
> 
> 128


A win against the Raptors, and Croco wins. EDIT: A loss means, Meir wins with a 7-6 prediction. 


Basel could get the whole schedule perfect (despite it not being required) and still lose lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*



Dissonance19 said:


> A win against the Raptors, and Croco wins. EDIT: A loss means, Meir wins with a 7-6 prediction.
> 
> *Basel could get the whole schedule perfect (despite it not being required) and still lose lol*


:azdaja:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

Perfection is not enough, Basel


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit, croco! I was supposed to win this! I'm still the winner in my heart.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> Dammit, croco! I was supposed to win this! I'm still the winner in my heart.


:iwon:


----------

